# injured at work



## zippie2223 (May 3, 2007)

Last Friday I was injured at work. Compression frature to t12 vertabra. another trade open a hole in the area I was working, left and left the hole open.  I was pulling wire trying to keep it from looping up walking backward and I fell into the hole hitting my back on some angle iron. The guys at the yard took very good care of me and got me to the hospital. Ive been home for a week now and I'm going crazy. I hate being home. Doctor says I will be at home at least 2 more weeks maybe longer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't say I know how you feel because I've never missed work due to an injury. But that doesn't stop me from expressing my hope that you are on your way to a speedy recovery and 'get back in the saddle' soon.

And maybe the 'other trade' learned something. I'd hate to think your suffering amounts to nothing more than, "Well, at least it ain't us!" on their part.

Get well! 

FWIW, has OSHA gotten involved?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Zippie. 

A word to the wise about back injuries... don't sign anything!! You're never "better". You're just at a point where you can work again. Don't sign off on this injury, since it will more than likely haunt you from time to time.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Sorry to hear that Zippie.
> 
> A word to the wise about back injuries... don't sign anything!! You're never "better". You're just at a point where you can work again. Don't sign off on this injury, since it will more than likely haunt you from time to time.


Exactly what he said. One of my best friends has been dealing with a back injury for several years now, he has good and bad days. I see him out on jobs and you can see the pain on his face somedays. 
I myself tore up a knee almost the same way as you in a hole, I had surgery on it and it is a daily problem that has caused another problem with my other knee. I have a suit going against the GC on the job. 
In your case I would also sue, you are lucky, you could have been out of work for good or worse.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

See a lawyer. Have him do what it takes to establish liability. Do NOT sign any kind of release. Make SURE that if the injury causes problems later you have recourse. ABSOLUTELY DO NOT let the workers comp folks dictate what you sign off on.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> ABSOLUTELY DO NOT let the workers comp folks dictate what you sign off on.


I second that. The workmen's comp doctors, nurses, and agents on the phone will flat out lie to you, and tell you what you must and must not do and sign. This sorta bugs me, particularly since I'm the one that pays for the policy. The thing to keep in the back of your mind is to just assume that anyone associated with the workmen's comp insurance is lying to you. I'm not ready to recommend that you start suing people (yet) because I'm just not that sort of guy. What I am recommending is that you make sure that your interests are protected, so that you can be taken care of in the future should the need arise. Hopefully, you'll heal up just fine. I had a compression fracture of L2 and L3 in a car accident in '91, and I healed up just fine. It was misery until I did heal, but I don't have any particular back problems today as a result.


----------



## zippie2223 (May 3, 2007)

The thing is that I’m not the type of person to sue at a drop of the dime either. I truly like the people I work for. I have been moving up in the company. And I had hoped to go even farther with the company. I have been reluctant to even speak to a lawyer. I think I will go and consult with one before I talk with the workers comp. people. 
MDShunk
How long were you out of work with your back injury?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

zippie2223 said:


> The thing is that I’m not the type of person to sue at a drop of the dime either. I truly like the people I work for. I have been moving up in the company. And I had hoped to go even farther with the company. I have been reluctant to even speak to a lawyer. I think I will go and consult with one before I talk with the workers comp. people.
> MDShunk
> How long were you out of work with your back injury?


 
It has nothing to do with your employer, yes your lawyer would sue their insurance company but, they will inturn sue the liability carrier of the trade that left the hole open. A back injury is a funny thing, it may not flare up and cause you a huge problem until the next time you strain it and then all hell can break loose. Try and talk to mechanicaldvr or chris (from cali) on contractor talk, both have had serious back injuries.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zippie2223 said:


> MDShunk
> How long were you out of work with your back injury?


In the hospital for 2 weeks, and not fit to work for another 3 or 4. Maybe 2 months out of action. Even at that, it was with a back brace that had a lot of metal in it, and with a lot of restrictions. I think it was closer to 8 or 10 months before I was officially permitted to resume life as normal.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

zippie, sorry to hear you getting hurt. Never been injured that seriously, but, "There, but for the Grace of God, go I" I hope you recover quickly.

I think I would go stircrazy some myself, but maybe take the time to do some reading, add a little knowledge while you have the chance. There are some good sites for electricians out there (this one too). Maybe you can turn this into somewhat of a positive experience.


----------



## zippie2223 (May 3, 2007)

*A little update*

Well the two weeks the doctor gave me is now seven months. The compression fractor has not healed right plus I have 1 major disc bulge t12-t11. and 2 more in the lower lumbar not as serious. After the MRI, the doctor said he was very surprized that i don't have a lot more pain then I do. I have never missed a day of work because of injury or illness for years (3-4) before the accident. I only had a pulled muscles from time to time and The occasional flu once every few years but not in the last few years. 

The company has been treating me like I have the pleage, they call every couple of months to check in, but its like they can't get off the phone fast enough. WC takes forever I think they are trying to starve me to make me go back to work before I'm healed. I just got the ok for surgery, It takes at least a month to get a doctor appointment. I can't wait to get back to work, but I now realise I may not be able to return to heave industrial work that I have been doing. 

Sorry for the rant, just bored out of my mind.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope you get well enough to work again soon, but as has been said by nearly everyone, this is not the end of the injury.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

That's tough going. I know exactly how you feel, because on March 18 I stepped off the upper floor landing in a house under construction to the first tread and it broke. I went over and landed flat on my back. Crushed 3 disks that I know about and possibly more. I have been given the ok to do anything I feel like now but mostly I'm played out by noon or a little later. I need to try to establish liability for this and have been searching the web for minimum stair requirements on a construction site. The gc made the treads out of 5/8" osb, and to my way of thinking that just isn't beefy enough. Haven't seen anything in writing though. There was no railing, and I have found plenty about that. I also believe suing for every little thing has contributed to so many people figuring they are owed a living. Doesn't mean I would hesitate to sue if I really thought I was getting the shaft though. I am a sole proprietor and am not paying worker's comp on myself, so I will have to rely soley on the insurance companies to do the right thing. I am sure they will see it differently. There was a pretty good tip in here about seeing a lawyer and establishing legal liability. That will probably be my next step. Like MD said, and a lot of other people, don't assume this back thing will go away, it probably will cause future problems. Maybe even shorten or end your career. Good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> That's tough going. I know exactly how you feel, because on March 18 I stepped off the upper floor landing in a house under construction to the first tread and it broke. I went over and landed flat on my back. Crushed 3 disks that I know about and possibly more. I have been given the ok to do anything I feel like now but mostly I'm played out by noon or a little later. I need to try to establish liability for this and have been searching the web for minimum stair requirements on a construction site. The gc made the treads out of 5/8" osb, and to my way of thinking that just isn't beefy enough. Haven't seen anything in writing though. There was no railing, and I have found plenty about that. I also believe suing for every little thing has contributed to so many people figuring they are owed a living. Doesn't mean I would hesitate to sue if I really thought I was getting the shaft though. I am a sole proprietor and am not paying worker's comp on myself, so I will have to rely soley on the insurance companies to do the right thing. I am sure they will see it differently. There was a pretty good tip in here about seeing a lawyer and establishing legal liability. That will probably be my next step. Like MD said, and a lot of other people, don't assume this back thing will go away, it probably will cause future problems. Maybe even shorten or end your career. Good luck.


 
I have had three spinal surgeries, four nerve surgeries,
three leg surgeries, numerous pain procedures, and way too much physical therapy. This has all happened since I broke my back in 2003. Why are you guessing about the damage to your back? Havent you had an MRI? YOU WILL NEVER BE THE WAY YOU WERE BEFORE. If 5/8" material isnt thick enough for a floor why would anyone think it is good enough for a stair? Go out and get yourself a lawyer that advertizes on tv. They will love you. You will be a rainmaker for their firm. 

Call a lawyer, be protected and look out for your family.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I was out last year for 2 months for a dislocated shoulder. The 2 weeks sucked because I couldn't do much of anything. After the 5th or 6th week I could finally pick up my 1 1/2 year old daughter again. For the last couple of weeks it was great because I got to stay home with my daughter and be Mr. Mom. 

Point being, as bored as you may be make the most of the free time you have even if you can't do much with it. You can get your health back eventually but you'll never get your time back.


----------

